
Why Crime Keeps Falling - pavel
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304066504576345553135009870.html
======
nate_meurer
A lot of interesting things in this article.

\- The change in policing techniques, if true, is extremely encouraging to me.

\- I've heard the theory about lead before, but I hadn't heard these number
put to it.

\- Crack has been talked about a lot, of course, but the article brings up an
fascinating point about the _shift_ from crack to marijuana.

------
cromozome
It has not led to more crime in America. Elsewhere in the world, countries
have been invaded(not only by America), laws broken, tens of thousands of
lives taken. So if WSJ's idea of the world is just America, their article is
perfectly fine. But. Abroad, things are chaotic due to the economic downturn,
wealth including oil and natural resources is being taken from poor countries
literally under gun point. Darfur, all over Africa, the middle east, etc,
crime is in their maximum ever.

~~~
nate_meurer
This article is specifically about America. It has nothing to do with any of
the other things you mention.

